# Cage themes?



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Does anyone do cage themes? If so you should post pictures. 
My birthday is coming up, and if anyone knows me well enough they would know it is spoil my pets time!! Some would say I need help, haha. 
Anyways my rats cage needs an update, and I really want to do a pink cage theme, really girly and fix up their cage. 
But I would like to see your cage themes as well and if anyone else has a pink cage theme I want to see it!


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I usually buy two yard of fleece and line the shelves with it, what's left over I make into hammocks, tubes, cubes and toys. The theme is whatever pattern the fleece is.


----------



## annoellyn (Sep 19, 2013)

when i got the DCN i was originally going to do themes like when holidays came around i would have holiday themes and watching sets. but that fell to the way side and now i just got solid colors so everything pretty much matches.


----------



## OhRats27 (Jul 22, 2013)

I just got fleece that's all Winny the Pooh patterns  Adorable, and pastels, but I can easily match it to darker fleece for the inside of hammocks!


----------



## TheBears (Aug 8, 2013)

I have red, white and blue stars for Memorial Day, 4th of July, and when everything else is dirty. I bought some Chicago Bears fabric and some Easter eggs that look like footballs for football season but haven't gotten around to making the set yet.


This was my "America" set before the rats got a hold of it - they have since added much more "ventilation".


----------

